#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: تغییر پسوند عکس به فرمت abc

## kiyanmz

با سلام و درود.
یه لپ تاپ اومده که ظاهرا ویروسی شده اونم به ویروس معروف به باجگیر.
یه همچین مشکلی ظاهرا چند روز پیش مطرح شده بود، تمامی کارهای که تو اون پسپ فرمودند رو انجام دادم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم.
مشتری فقط عکس های داخل درایو E رو میخواد ولی هرکاری میکنم نتیجه نمیگیرم، لپ تاپ که دستم رسید نصب ویندوز شده بود و برنامه های
MAlwarebytes Anti-Malware
Shadow Explorer
Hitman Pro
روش نصب بود ولی جواب نداد.
منم با برنامه 
Spy Hunter
,
Tesla Decoder 
امتحان کردم هیچ ویروسی نداره کامپیوتر ولی عکس ها همچنان مشکل دارن و همچین اروری میدن موقع باز کردن.
تمامی برنامه ها رو هم از safemode و هم از محیط ویندوز امتحان کردم ولی باز هم نتیجه نداشت.
مشکل دیگه اینه که چون نصب ویندوز شده نمیشه ریستور کرد فایل ها رو.
اگه راه حلی هست ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

Untitled.jpg
Untitled0.jpg

----------

*Milad Tavana*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kiyanmz

اساتید محترم نظری ندارند؟؟

----------


## AMD

> اساتید محترم نظری ندارند؟؟


اطلاعات کد شده . الان پسوند فایلها درسته یا هنوز همونه ؟

----------

*kiyanmz*,*nekooee*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

فایل هایی که پسوندشون شده ABC فایل هایی هستند که Encrypt شدند و برای Decrypt شدن باید مبلغی به نویسنده بدافزار پرداخت بشه تا فایل ها به حالت اولیه برگردند .

شما با نصب آنتی ویروس یا آنتی مالور ، بدافزار رو از بین بردید اما فایل هایی که از بین رفتند دیگه قابل بازیابی نیستند ، تنها راه ممکن این هست که از یک نرم افزار ریکاوری استفاده کنید ، به نظر بنده بهترین نرم افزار برای اینکار نرم افزار _GetData Recover My Files Professional_ هست ، البته هر نرم افزار دیگه ای که دوست داشتید هم میتونید استفاده کنید .

این لینک ها رو  هم ببینید :

https://blog.kaspersky.com/teslacryp...nsomware/9314/

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove...and-abc-virus/

----------

*cybernova*,*kiyanmz*,*Milad Tavana*,*nekooee*

----------


## AMD

یکسری روش هم اینجا توضیح داده 
http://blogs.cisco.com/security/talos/teslacrypt

----------

*cybernova*,*kiyanmz*,*nekooee*

----------


## kiyanmz

> اطلاعات کد شده . الان پسوند فایلها درسته یا هنوز همونه ؟



ممنون از پاسخ گویی تون.
پسوند فایل ها هنوز abc هست،ولی تک و توک بعضی عکس ها پسوندشون درست شد و بالا میان.

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## kiyanmz

> درود
> 
> فایل هایی که پسوندشون شده ABC فایل هایی هستند که Encrypt شدند و برای Decrypt شدن باید مبلغی به نویسنده بدافزار پرداخت بشه تا فایل ها به حالت اولیه برگردند .
> 
> شما با نصب آنتی ویروس یا آنتی مالور ، بدافزار رو از بین بردید اما فایل هایی که از بین رفتند دیگه قابل بازیابی نیستند ، تنها راه ممکن این هست که از یک نرم افزار ریکاوری استفاده کنید ، به نظر بنده بهترین نرم افزار برای اینکار نرم افزار _GetData Recover My Files Professional_ هست ، البته هر نرم افزار دیگه ای که دوست داشتید هم میتونید استفاده کنید .
> 
> این لینک ها رو  هم ببینید :
> 
> https://blog.kaspersky.com/teslacryp...nsomware/9314/
> ...



ممنون از راهنماییتون استاد بزرگوار.
اتفاقا دیروز با نرم افزار iCare Data Recovery Software ریکاوری کردم ولی نتیجه ای نداشت.
نرم افزاری که شما فرمودید رو هم امتحان میکنم، باز هم ممنون.

----------

*Milad Tavana*

----------


## AMD

> ممنون از پاسخ گویی تون.
> پسوند فایل ها هنوز abc هست،ولی تک و توک بعضی عکس ها پسوندشون درست شد و بالا میان.


اینها رو هم تست کن 
https://www.raymond.cc/blog/repair-a...rrupted-images
این روشهایی که در پست دوم همین تاپیک لینک دادم  هم انجام بده

----------

*cybernova*,*kiyanmz*,*nekooee*

----------


## kiyanmz

> اینها رو هم تست کن 
> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/repair-a...rrupted-images
> این روشهایی که در پست دوم همین تاپیک لینک دادم  هم انجام بده


ممنون از لطفتون.
بله چشم حتما.
 :تغییر پسوند عکس به فرمت abc:

----------

*AMD*

----------


## nekooee

چه خوب که مشکلات خاص رو دوستان اینقدر خوب راهنماییتون کردند. فکر نمی کنم بتونید به این آسونی کاری انجام بدید. این بدافزار فایل اورجینال رو پاک کرده و فایل خودش رو جایگزین کرده. برای همین شاید ریکاوری بتونه برگدونه. اما اگر از روش safe clean استفاده کرده باشه با ریکاوری بر نمیگردند....

----------

*AMD*,*kiyanmz*,*Milad Tavana*

----------


## kiyanmz

> چه خوب که مشکلات خاص رو دوستان اینقدر خوب راهنماییتون کردند. فکر نمی کنم بتونید به این آسونی کاری انجام بدید. این بدافزار فایل اورجینال رو پاک کرده و فایل خودش رو جایگزین کرده. برای همین شاید ریکاوری بتونه برگدونه. اما اگر از روش safe clean استفاده کرده باشه با ریکاوری بر نمیگردند....



با سلام مجدد و تشکر دوباره.
همه ی فرمایشات شما دو بزرگوار رو انجام دادم ولی متاسفانه بعد از 3 روز کار روی دستگاه مشکل بر طرف نشد و لپ تاپ مرجوع شد.
دقیقا همینطور که شما فرمودید هست، مشتری تا حالا سه بار ویندوز عوض کرد و لپ تاپ رو به چند جا برده، بیشتر از این وقت گذاشتن بیهوده بود رو دستگاه به خاطر همین مرجوع کردم.
باز هم ممنون از کمکتون.

----------

*AMD*,*Milad Tavana*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

معمولا اینطور مواقع که اطلاعات و فایلها کد میشن . اگر واقعا اطلاعات که کد میشن  ارزشمند باشه. باید توسط شرکت های تخصصی بازیابی اطلاعات باید بررسی بشن . چون الگوریتم و روش رمز گزاری باید بررسی بشه تا بشه از حالت کد خارج بشن . چون گاهی هزینه های میلیونی داره .

----------

*kiyanmz*,*Milad Tavana*

----------

